

Show HN: All films for rental on iTunes (in 61 stores) by price/popularity/genre - johnb
http://goodfil.ms/films/on_itunes

======
nedwin
Thank you!

iTunes is terrible to search for films to watch. Previously I've used
Goodfilms to search for films but had to resort to torrenting if not available
in iTunes.

The main benefit for iTunes being super fast download times guaranteed.

------
jachwe
"Sorry, but Goodfilms doesn't run on older versions of Internet Explorer at
this time."

I really support this. But not if i'm getting this in Chrome 22.

And theres no way around.

~~~
Avenger42
I'm running Chrome 22 as well and I didn't get the error.

------
JackWebbHeller
Thanks for the really useful tool. Great implementation of infinite scrolling
too, but perhaps the small footer bar could be fixed in the viewport so we can
click the links without more films loading and pushing it down?

This is also a bit off-topic, but what with Skyfall coming out this month, I
wanted to watch Casino Royale on my Apple TV - only to find out that none of
the James Bond movies are available on iTunes - not to rent, not to purchase.
I know there are always issues with licensing and copyrights in the film and
TV industry but does anybody know of any specific reasons why one of the most
popular creative franchises of all time isn't available from the biggest
digital media distributor out there?!

~~~
johnb
Some of them have made it onto Netflix (see
<http://goodfil.ms/films/on_netflix/recently_released>)

Trying to "fix" the severe segmentation problems between the various online
streaming services is one of the things we're aiming to fix with Goodfilms.
It's so annoying when you want to legally rent content but first you've got to
do a mission to figure out where on earth you can get it from.

~~~
JackWebbHeller
Thanks for the Netflix link. Next problem? I'm in the UK, and so of course one
of the most well-known English characters isn't available to stream from
Netflix UK... _sigh_

I completely agree the segmentation issue. You'd have thought doing it legally
is so much more convenient but it just doesn't seem to be like that.

You've got a new Goodfilms user in me though :)

~~~
JackWebbHeller
Sorry for the double-reply but thought I should point out another issue along
the same UK/US-divide lines. I just connected my Netflix UK account to
Goodfilms, which proceeds to go and add my Goodfilms queue into my Netflix
queue.

Netflix UK doesn't have a queue...

------
alexdias
Good job, but the data could use a little more refinement.

I'm in Portugal, and for instance The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is shown as
being available for 3,99€. The movie page then lists the movie as being
available for rent at $3.99 (SD) or $4.99 (HD).

When I open the iTunes store though, the movie is only available for purchase
at 13,99€.

I take it that your movie page gets the data from the US store, but from a
user experience point of view it should get the data from the user's country.

------
drunkenfly
I live in UK, but currently in Denmark. Site detected that I am coming from
Denmark, but I set it to look into UK Store. Now, when I click on movie,
Source Code, the price presented to me is in dollars (and quite excessive
being $39 for HD and $29 for SD). What happened to GBP? Now I click to rent it
- I am landing in Denmark iTunes store. Not sure is it a problem of goodfil.ms
or iTunes store.

~~~
johnb
Hmmmn, it's probably a bit of both.

We need to save in session when you switch store to change what you see on a
specific film page. But then I'm pretty sure we send you to a generic itunes
URL per item and you're being redirected by them. Maybe.

------
wolfeidau
Site is a joy to use, and enjoying the new design touches.

The iTunes option is a great addition.

Keep it up!

~~~
johnb
Thanks so much. It's amazing what hiring a genuinely talented designer can do.

------
mikecane
I like what I see, but I'm puzzled. Searched for a movie, found, but can't see
the price for it in the listing. <http://goodfil.ms/film/264469-quest-for-
love>

~~~
johnb
Using the search box? That will search goodfilms globally, not just within the
itunes area of the site... but that does give me an idea.

~~~
mikecane
Yes, I used the search box, which was also a bit misleading as autocomplete
had a limited number of auto-choices, none of which were that film. I just
searched using the word quest and hit Return to press my luck.

------
benologist
Please add a section for films on sale, especially HD ones. It always
surprises me that there isn't some definitive "watch this space for bargains"
for movies outside iTunes like there is with games.

------
gshahlot
I got <https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9556373/error.png> on Chrome v22. Redirects
correctly on refresh though.

~~~
johnb
Odd. If it's not too weird to ask, could you send your IP to help@goodfil.ms
so I can test our IP detection logic?

------
panacea
Is there a way to see the top 4 films for all countries at once instead of
having to individually select each from the (really nice) drop down menu?

~~~
johnb
Not yet. So far you're the only person that's brought it up, if there's some
more interest we might look at doing an "aggregate itunes" view somehow.

------
tejaswiy
What a great rating system. Love the site, thanks!

------
flexie
It's such a pain to search on iTunes so it's great you made this site :-) Did
you scrape the info or is there an API?

~~~
johnb
There is a huge (tarred or zipped, I'm unsure as @geelen did the work)
database dump of all the itunes store content for affiliates.

